# Baby Nerites



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok! I know most of us don't think Nerites reproduce in fresh water, but I have a slew of them. I have adult Olive and Red nerites and all the babies are red and olive in color. I had one olive adult for a long time then about a month ago I added two red nerites and, bang, out they came. The eggs, little white dots on the side of the tank, are hatching as we speak. I can see tiny red shells and a few of the larger ones (they must have been hatching for a while, unbeknownst to me) look exactly like the olive adult. What to do? Collect them and transfer them to another tank for only snails and would fellow fish lovers like to purchase them for only the shipping costs? Yikes!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Glad to hear you have babies! I might be interested in a few, you should post pics!


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

*Baby Nerites Pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures of the babies in question. The little critter in the first photo is the center just to the left on the plant stem. The next one shows another baby in the center on the glass. They are about this size: O The pix make them look bigger.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Gizmo! I posted two pix of the little red ones. There are also a lot of the olive green babies as well. I will wait until they get a little bigger and send you more pictures to make sure they are what I think they are. And, should I remove them from this tank into a "snails only" tank to keep track of them?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They look a little like common pond snails to me, which are classified as "pests" that hitchhike into tanks on live plants, and yes they do breed in freshwater, and quite profusely at that.

I love them though! I have about 10 in my tank. Combined with my red cherry shrimp, otos, and Malaysian trumpet snails, they keep my tank pretty clean!


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually, I have not introduced any new plants into my tank since I set it up, maybe, 6 years ago. The only new additions are the nerites. They also came from a tank that contains only nerite snails. So, I am about 99.9% sure they are nerites, but, maybe, the new snails were carrying other snails eggs from some other previous tank? H-m-m-m-m...


----------

